# Arvyre Pets: What Is That Egg?!



## JolteonShock (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay, this is a club for the Arvyre Pet site.  Talk about your latest eggs, exchange codes, collect clicks, you know the drill.  Just say you want to join, post an egg/animal (or whatever you want to call it), or post them all.

Note:  If anyone wants, post their egg code to be put here for a click database.

Members and eggs/pets:
JolteonShock a.k.a Secera-Owner


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 4, 2009)

I have some of these C:

 

i can has join?


----------



## Flora (Mar 5, 2009)

Joineth~


----------



## JolteonShock (Mar 10, 2009)

So...until we get new members...
Which egg/creature do you like best?
I like the Frost Howlers, personally.


----------

